# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΡΕΙΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΕΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΙΕΣ

## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ
ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ.
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΕΣ,ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΗΡΕΜΗ.
ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΜΑ ΜΥΗΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟΝ 1 ΒΑΘΜΟ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΡΕΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΕΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ.
ΕΧΩ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ.
ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ'ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.
ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ?
Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΥΗΣΗ!
ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου Μαρια !! Ειχε ανοιξει παλιοτερα εδω στο "Αγχος/Φοβιες" ενα θρεντ κ εγραφε μια κοπελα νομιζω που ασχολιοταν με το ρεικι κ ειχε παρει 1ο βαθμο αν θυμαμαι καλα κ εγραφε καποια σχετικα πραγματα...

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ΜΥΑΛΟ....

αυτο ειναι το θρεντ..

να σου πω την αληθεια κ εγω δεν εχω πολυκαταλαβει τι ακριβως ειναι το ρεικι κ τι ρολο βαραει κ αν μπορει να επηρεασει την εξελιξη της διπολικης διαταραχης αν κ δεν το πολυπιστευω... κατι με κυματα ενεργειας που μεταδιδει ο ενας στον αλλον κ ο αλλος τραβαει, πανω κατω αυτο εχω καταλαβει...

ρωτα τον γιατρο σου παντως, ενημερωσε τον αν δεν ξερει, κ εφοσον σου ειπε να μην κανεις σκεψου το καλυτερα then.... αν κ δεν νομιζω να παθεις κατι κακο απο κατι τετοιο, το πολυ πολυ να κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο, κ αποκλειεται να καταπολεμαει τη διπολικη αυτο το πραγμα, αν ειναι δυνατον...

περα απ αυτο παιρνεις φαρμακα η κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
ΑΠΛΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΙ,ΔΗΛ.ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

οκ κ αυτο με τη διπολικη διαταραχη πως σχετιζεται?? δηλαδη μπορεις να διαχειριζεσαι τα συναισθηματα σου κ να μην κανεις επεισοδια??
λιγακι υπερβολικο μου φαινεται anyway..:P

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΣΚΑΡΩ!
ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ.
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ!
ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΡΙΣΚΑΡΩ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΡΘΩΘΕΙ!
ΙΣΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

σου ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις κ να σε βοηθησει !! δεν πιστευω να χασεις τον ελεγχο κατα αυτον τον τροπο κ να μπεις μεσα... συνηθως για αλλους λογους χανεις τον ελεγχο..
πες μας εντυπωσεις οταν δοκιμασεις κ πως πηγε !!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ!ΑΥΤΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΣΤΙΣ 27 Κ 28 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ.
ΣΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ,ΕΧΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ.
ΣΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΩ,ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

δηλαδη υπαρχει κινδυνος με τη μυηση να κανεις επεισοδιο?? τοτε μαλλον θα επρεπε να το ξανασκεφτεις η να εισαι προσεκτικη κ πιστευω πρεπει να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο σου για παν ενδεχομενο.... αν κ δεν νομιζω κατι να συμβει... ευχομαι ολα να παν καλα!!

να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο, τωρα σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι?? αν εισαι σταθεροποιημενη καλο θα ηταν να μην το κανεις τωρα, επειδη φοβασαι για ενδεχομενο επεισοδιο, αλλα να το κανεις οταν ηδη βρισκεσαι σε επεισοδιο ωστε εκει να φανει καλυτερα αν εχει αποτελεσματα η οχι..

----------


## katerinaki

Sυγγνωμη δεν καταλαβα καλα, θελεις να παρεις τις μυησεις ρεικυ για να κανεις κ εσυ σε αλλους ρεικυ? δλ να μπορεις να βοηθησεις θεραπευτικα καποιον που εχει προβλημα?
Η θελεις να σου κανουνε ρεικυ για να νοιωσεις καλυτερα κ να ελλατωσεις τις παρενεργειες απο τα φαρμακα που παιρνεις?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΟΙ ΜΥΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3 ΒΑΘΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΑΣΤΕΡ.
ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ,ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ,ΟΧΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ.
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΓΝΩΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.
ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

thanks για τις πληροφοριες!! ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει η μυηση κ να σε κανει να νιωσεις καλυτερα κ να αποκτησεις αυτογνωσια!!

γραψε εντυπωσεις οταν πας !!

τον 1ο βαθμο σε ποσες μυησεις τον παιρνεις??

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> δηλαδη υπαρχει κινδυνος με τη μυηση να κανεις επεισοδιο?? τοτε μαλλον θα επρεπε να το ξανασκεφτεις η να εισαι προσεκτικη κ πιστευω πρεπει να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο σου για παν ενδεχομενο.... αν κ δεν νομιζω κατι να συμβει... ευχομαι ολα να παν καλα!!
> 
> να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο, τωρα σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι?? αν εισαι σταθεροποιημενη καλο θα ηταν να μην το κανεις τωρα, επειδη φοβασαι για ενδεχομενο επεισοδιο, αλλα να το κανεις οταν ηδη βρισκεσαι σε επεισοδιο ωστε εκει να φανει καλυτερα αν εχει αποτελεσματα η οχι..


ΕΓΩ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 21 ΜΕΡΕΣ.
ΕΓΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΟΥΝ?
ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΥΔΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ!ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ!ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ?
ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΜΥΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΡΕΙΚΙ!
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΚΙΨΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤ!ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ!
ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ 300ΜΓ ΕΦΕΞΟΡ Κ ΡΕΜΕΡΟΡ 45 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΙΩΣΕ ΣΕ 75 ΜΓ 30 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΙΧΑ Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΙΔΙΑ.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> thanks για τις πληροφοριες!! ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει η μυηση κ να σε κανει να νιωσεις καλυτερα κ να αποκτησεις αυτογνωσια!!
> 
> γραψε εντυπωσεις οταν πας !!
> 
> τον 1ο βαθμο σε ποσες μυησεις τον παιρνεις??


ΣΕ ΕΝΑ Σ.Κ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ 4 ΜΥΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΓΩ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 21 ΜΕΡΕΣ.
> ΕΓΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΟΥΝ?
> ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΥΔΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ!ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ!ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ?
> ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΜΥΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΡΕΙΚΙ!
> ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΚΙΨΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤ!ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ!
> ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ 300ΜΓ ΕΦΕΞΟΡ Κ ΡΕΜΕΡΟΡ 45 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΙΩΣΕ ΣΕ 75 ΜΓ 30 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΙΧΑ Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΙΔΙΑ.


Εισαι δλδ 10 περιπου μηνες σε καταθλιψη?? καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις αγανακτησει.. τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι στα μειωσε?? ετσι πεφτεις κι αλλο..
με τον καθαρισμο συναισθηματων οπως λες μπορει να σου βγουν διαφορα συναισθηματα αλλα σκεψου οτι μπορει κ να μη συμβει τιποτα απ οσα φοβασαι .... εφοσον εχεις επιγνωση πιστευω ειναι πιο ευκολο αν σου προκυψει οποιοδηποτε συναισθημα να εισαι σε θεση να το ελεγξεις κ να αποφυγεις ενδεχομενο επεισοδιο...

ο γιατρος σου τι σου εχει πει πανω σ αυτο ?? ειναι τερμα αντιθετος??

ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Εισαι δλδ 10 περιπου μηνες σε καταθλιψη?? καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις αγανακτησει.. τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι στα μειωσε?? ετσι πεφτεις κι αλλο..
> με τον καθαρισμο συναισθηματων οπως λες μπορει να σου βγουν διαφορα συναισθηματα αλλα σκεψου οτι μπορει κ να μη συμβει τιποτα απ οσα φοβασαι .... εφοσον εχεις επιγνωση πιστευω ειναι πιο ευκολο αν σου προκυψει οποιοδηποτε συναισθημα να εισαι σε θεση να το ελεγξεις κ να αποφυγεις ενδεχομενο επεισοδιο...
> 
> ο γιατρος σου τι σου εχει πει πανω σ αυτο ?? ειναι τερμα αντιθετος??
> 
> ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα!!


ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΥΩΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΔΕ.
Ο ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ,ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ,ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΔΕΝ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΥΩ,ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΙΑΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΙΤΩΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΙΤΑ.
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ?ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ,ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ,ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ.
ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ!
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ,ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΟ.
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ,ΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.
ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕ ΘΑ ΧΑΘΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ!
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΔΗΛ.ΜΥΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΩΝ ΧΕΡΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ.
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΝΟΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΝΟΥ.ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΕΙ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

δεν μπορω να φανταστω απο τι να θελει να σε προστατεψει... δεν το βρισκω κ κατι τοσο επικινδυνο, περα απ το ενδεχομενο να βγουν συναισθηματα που δεν θελεις κ να μην μπορεσεις να τα διαχειριστεις...
εφοσον σου ειπε να μεινεις στο πρακτικο κομματι κ να μην προχωρησεις στο θεωρητικο, ακολουθησε αυτο που σου ειπε...
τι εννοει δηλαδη οτι αυτο που εχεις δεν ειναι καταθλιψη ?? λες οτι δεν βγαινεις εξω, δεν εχεις ορεξη για τιποτα, με το ζορι κανεις τα βασικα, τι εχεις δηλαδη τοτε αν δεν ειναι καταθλιψη?? Απαθεια ισως?? Τεσπα, δεν ειμαι κ ειδικη απλα μου κανε εντυπωση που ενω εισαι down σου ελλατωνει τα αντικαταθλιπτικα... μετα πως να ανεβεις ?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΞΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ? ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΠΩ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ 5 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ 300 ΣΕ 75 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ.ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ ΤΑ ΠΙΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ!
ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΦΩΡΕΣΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΣΟΒΡΑΚΟ!
ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΝΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΩΣΕΙ,ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΗΝΑ.
ΓΑΜΗΣΕΤΑ!

----------


## crazy_diamond

> ΑΠΛΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΙ,ΔΗΛ.ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ.


Μαρία, καλησπέρα  :Smile: 

Στο νήμα που σε παρέπεμψε η Lakrymosa με αφορμή κάποιες σκέψεις της θεματοθέτριας προέκυψε μια σχετική συζήτηση για το ρέικι και επειδή έχω 4 χρόνια που πήρα το 2ο βαθμό έγραψα εκεί κάποιες σκέψεις και τη δική μου οπτική στο θέμα.

Θα ήθελα πρώτα να σου πω ότι για να πάρεις τον πρώτο βαθμό η μύηση είναι ουσιαστικά μία αλλά γι' αυτήν χρειάζονται 4 συντονισμοί. Οι _συντονισμοί_ είναι αυτοί που οι δάσκαλοι ενημερώνουν τους μαθητές τους ότι είναι πιθανό να ''βγάλουν'' κάποιους καθαρισμούς. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν πρέπει αυτό να σε τρομοκρατεί ή να σου γεννά πλασματικούς φόβους. 
Οι καθαρισμοί δεν έχουν στάνταρ μορφή, ούτε βγαίνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο και την ίδια ένταση σε όλους. Σε κάποια άτομα είναι σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητοι. Προσωπικά, στον 1ο βαθμό και μετά τους συντονισμούς ένιωθα για λίγες μέρες κούραση, μου έβγαινε υπνηλία και κοιμόμουν λίγο παραπάνω απ' ότι συνήθως.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό μπορεί να σε ανησυχεί για τους λόγους που αναφέρεις, όμως σου προτείνω να μην τρομοκρατείς τον εαυτό σου. Χαίρομαι που θέλεις να σε βοηθήσεις, που σε προσέχεις και ανησυχείς / φροντίζεις να μην σε επιβαρύνεις καθώς και που συζήτησες το θέμα και με τον ψυχαναλυτή σου. Προτείνω να το συζητήσεις και με τη δασκάλα σου (έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι γυναίκα) πριν πάρεις τη μύηση.

Το ρέικι θα μπορεί να σου προσφέρει ένα εναλλακτικό τρόπο να βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου, να ηρεμείς και να νιώθεις ευεξία, θα σου κάνει καλό, ΌΜΩΣ -όπως και θα ξέρεις- δεν είναι ''θεραπεία'' που θα αντικαταστήσει τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή σου ή την ψυχαναλυτική διαδικασία.

Σκέψου, λοιπόν, ότι κάνεις κάτι έξτρα που θα σε βοηθήσει και ότι προσπαθείς με όλα τα μέσα που χρειάζονται (γιατρός-φάρμακα) αλλά και τα εναλλακτικά που εσύ αναζητάς μόνη σου (ρέικι) για ό,τι θα είναι καλύτερο για την ψυχική και σωματική σου υγεία  :Smile:  

Αν δε νιώθεις ότι είσαι απόλυτα έτοιμη για τη μύηση ή δεν μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις τους φόβους σου σε αυτή τη φάση, θα σου έλεγα να μη βιαστείς να κάνεις κάτι για το οποίο δε είσαι σίγουρη.

Ό,τι και ν' αποφασίσεις έυχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!
Περμένουμε νέα σου για το θέμα..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΕΙΣ!
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ.
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ,ΜΑΘΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΟΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ!
ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ!ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ!ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΝΧΕΤΑΙ!
ΑΧ!ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΣ!
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΗ Κ ΣΤΟ FORUM ME TO ΡΕΙΚΙ?

----------


## path

{ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ,ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΟ.
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ,ΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ....}<<<<<<<<<<<ΟΠΩς ειπαν και οι προηγουμενοι, γιατι να βιαστεις να ρισκαρεις μια πιθανη απορυθμιση επιπλεον , οταν δεν εισαι αρκετα σιγουρη. Απλα καντο αργοτερα . Οταν θα νοιωθεις πιο δυνατη ,πιο σιγουρη, πιο αποφασισμενη .
Υ.Γ ( χωρις να θελω να επηρεασω τη γνωμη σου ,γνωριζω για περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα πρην, και αρχισαν να ''αποκτουν'' προβληματα αποδιοργανωσης μετα απο αναλογες αποφασεις . Δεν μπορω να υποθεσω τι θα αντιμετωπισεις οντας ατομο σε καταθλιψη . .........)

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> {ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ,ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΟ.
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ,ΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ....}<<<<<<<<<<<ΟΠΩς ειπαν και οι προηγουμενοι, γιατι να βιαστεις να ρισκαρεις μια πιθανη απορυθμιση επιπλεον , οταν δεν εισαι αρκετα σιγουρη. Απλα καντο αργοτερα . Οταν θα νοιωθεις πιο δυνατη ,πιο σιγουρη, πιο αποφασισμενη .
> Υ.Γ ( χωρις να θελω να επηρεασω τη γνωμη σου ,γνωριζω για περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα πρην, και αρχισαν να ''αποκτουν'' προβληματα αποδιοργανωσης μετα απο αναλογες αποφασεις . Δεν μπορω να υποθεσω τι θα αντιμετωπισεις οντας ατομο σε καταθλιψη . .........)


ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΑΙΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ,ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΥΓΕΥΕΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ(ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΠΡΙΝ Η΄ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ).
ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ,ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## katerinaki

ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΟΞΙΚΕΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ (ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ) ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ Κ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΕΙΣ ΡΕΙΚΙ!!!
το πολυ -πολυ να σου κανουνε ρεικι για να σε βοηθησουνε ενεργειακα,φυσικα το ατομο που θα σου κανει πρεπει να ειναι καθαρο ,απο ολες τις αποψεις(σωματικα κ πνευματικα )

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ?
ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΟΥΝ!

----------


## katerinaki

Σαφως κ δεν μπορουν! Θεωρω οτι το ρεικι ειναι της μοδας ,εξ αλλου ειναι πολυ ευκολα να παρεις τις μυησεις ,οπως λες ,δεν χρειαζεται κ μεγαλη αυτοπειθαρχια κατι που ειναι απαραιτητο σολες αυτες τις παναρχαιες θεραπευτικες τεχνικες!
Οπου κ να στραφεις ολοι δινουν ρεικι ,αναλογιστηκες ομως ποτε τι ενεργεια μπορει να δωσει καποιος που δεν μπορει να ελεγξει τα παθη του?
Δεν μιλαω απο το πουθενα εχω εμπειρια κ σχετικη γνωση!

----------


## Lacrymosa

δλδ αν παιρνεις φαρμακα η καπνιζεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις σε αλλους αλλα μονο μπορεις να προσλαμβανεις ενεργεια ??

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Σαφως κ δεν μπορουν! Θεωρω οτι το ρεικι ειναι της μοδας ,εξ αλλου ειναι πολυ ευκολα να παρεις τις μυησεις ,οπως λες ,δεν χρειαζεται κ μεγαλη αυτοπειθαρχια κατι που ειναι απαραιτητο σολες αυτες τις παναρχαιες θεραπευτικες τεχνικες!
> Οπου κ να στραφεις ολοι δινουν ρεικι ,αναλογιστηκες ομως ποτε τι ενεργεια μπορει να δωσει καποιος που δεν μπορει να ελεγξει τα παθη του?
> Δεν μιλαω απο το πουθενα εχω εμπειρια κ σχετικη γνωση!


ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΝΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ,ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΟΥΣΟΥΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ 1864.ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΣΤΥΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΕΙΣ!
ΑΚΟΥΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΥΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕΞ,ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ!
ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΣΧΕΙΟΥΝ!
ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΙΑ,ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ!

----------


## katerinaki

Ναι δεν μπορεις να κανεις σε αλλους!
Εκτος αν εισαι μεγαλος σαμανος η γιογκι - πεθανε κ ο σαι μπαμπα!!!!! κ λογω της ανωτερας ενσαρκωσης σου ,δηκαιολογουνται τα παθη σου γιατι τα μεταβολιζεις με απειρες ωρες προσευχης κ προσφορας!

----------


## katerinaki

> ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΝΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ,ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΟΥΣΟΥΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ 1864.ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΣΤΥΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΕΙΣ!
> ΑΚΟΥΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΥΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙΣ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕΞ,ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ!
> ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΣΧΕΙΟΥΝ!
> ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΙΑ,ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ!


Απο την τηλεοραση ενημερωθηκες?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ FORUM ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΛΙΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΟΥΛΑ!
REIKICENTER.GR KAI ΠΑΤΑΤΕ FPRUM

----------


## katerinaki

Τι να σου πω βρε Μαρια , υπαρχει ακομη κ στο ρεικι πολυ τσαρλατανισμος κ καταναλωτισμος.
Πολυ καλη η προθεση σου ,ψαξτο περισσοτερο!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> δλδ αν παιρνεις φαρμακα η καπνιζεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις σε αλλους αλλα μονο μπορεις να προσλαμβανεις ενεργεια ??


ΟΧΙ ΚΟΠΕΠΙΑ!ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ!

----------


## katerinaki

> ΟΧΙ ΚΟΠΕΠΙΑ!ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ!



Και αλκοολ μπορεις να πινεις, κ παρτουζες να κανεις, κ μετα δινεις κ ενα ρεικι , κ που ξερεις μπορει να γινεις κ δασκαλα κ να κανεις κ σχολη!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΙ.
ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ,ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.
ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ!
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ.
Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΤΗ!
ΤΙ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ,ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ?ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΗΣΗ.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Και αλκοολ μπορεις να πινεις, κ παρτουζες να κανεις, κ μετα δινεις κ ενα ρεικι , κ που ξερεις μπορει να γινεις κ δασκαλα κ να κανεις κ σχολη!


ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΒΡΕ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑΚΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΖΩΗ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ,ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ.ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΤΟΥΖΕΣ Η ΔΑΣΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΜΑ!ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ?ΤΙ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Και αλκοολ μπορεις να πινεις, κ παρτουζες να κανεις, κ μετα δινεις κ ενα ρεικι , κ που ξερεις μπορει να γινεις κ δασκαλα κ να κανεις κ σχολη!


λολλ κατερινακι εγραψες !!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΩ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΙΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΩΡΘΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> λολλ κατερινακι εγραψες !!!!!!!!!!!


ΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ?
ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΩ!

----------


## path

{ΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΝΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ,ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΟΥΣΟΥΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ 1864....} <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Με την επιστημονικη εξελιξη που ζησαμε στον20ο αιωνα , καποιος που γενηθηκε το 1864 τι να μας πει ρε συ ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α ; και σε ποιο πανεπιστημιο διδασκεται η θεωρια του ;
Και μη μας πεις οτι ειναι προκατηλημενη η επιστημη , γιατι δεν θα σεβονταν ουτε τον Ιπποκρατη ουτε τον Γαληνο , ουτε ενα σωρο επιστημονες χιλιαδων χρονων που εχουν μια σοβαροτητα...
Μη αφηνεται τον καθε τσαρλατανο να σας τρωει το χρονο και την ενεργεια . (σκεφτηκες ποτε πως αν αυτοι ανακαλυψαν το κλειδι για τ μεταβιβαση της ενεργειας , προς τα που θα εστρεφαν αυτη τη μεταβιβαση πρωτιστα ( :Wink:  αν οχι προς το συμφερον τους ;; Και αν οντως δεν το κανουν αυτο (?) για τη 'επιβιωση' τους..., 
Η τουλαχιστον παρε το χρονο σου ,, σιγουρεψου ,, μην εισαι συ το πειραματοζωο τους ..
ΥΓ (προς το Κατερινακι : συληπητηρια για τον Σαι -μπαμπα  :Smile:   :Smile:  }

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΘΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΠΟΝΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΚΥΝΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ!
ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ!
ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΘΕΛΕΙ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΩΣ ΧΡΗΜΑ!
ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ!ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

εχω ακουσει οτι εφαρμοζουν ρεικι κ γιογκα νοσοκομεια σε καρκινοπαθεις κ βοηθανε πολυ !! ειναι βεβαια κ σε τι ατομο θα πεσεις, εκμεταλλευση υπαρχει παντου, κ σε ολους τους τομεις υπαρχουν κ οι σωστοι κ καταρτισμενοι οι ασχετοι... 
Μαρια ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει κ χαιρομαι που βρηκες επιτελους την καταλληλη..!!

παθ ο Σαι-μπαμπα ποιος ητανε ???

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> εχω ακουσει οτι εφαρμοζουν ρεικι κ γιογκα νοσοκομεια σε καρκινοπαθεις κ βοηθανε πολυ !! ειναι βεβαια κ σε τι ατομο θα πεσεις, εκμεταλλευση υπαρχει παντου, κ σε ολους τους τομεις υπαρχουν κ οι σωστοι κ καταρτισμενοι οι ασχετοι... 
> Μαρια ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει κ χαιρομαι που βρηκες επιτελους την καταλληλη..!!
> 
> παθ ο Σαι-μπαμπα ποιος ητανε ???


ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΙΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ!ΕΚΕΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ!ΟΣΟ ΓΟΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΑΙ-ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ!ΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!
ΠΡΙΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑΚΙ,ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΝ.ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ!ΕΣΕΝΑ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ?ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ?

----------


## crazy_diamond

> ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΥΗΣΕΙΣ!
> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΙΤΕΡΑ.
> ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ,ΜΑΘΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΟΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ!
> ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ!ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ!ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΕΝΧΕΤΑΙ!
> ΑΧ!ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΣ!
> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΗ Κ ΣΤΟ FORUM ME TO ΡΕΙΚΙ?


Μαρία, γεια και πάλι!

Όχι, δεν είμαι μέλος του φόρουμ που αναφέρεις.

Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει πράγματι ''τσαρλατανισμός'' στο χώρο των εναλλακτικών θεραπειών, υπάρχει άγνοια και παραπληροφόρηση και υπάρχουν μερικοί που θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν το ενδιαφέρον και την ανάγκη κάποιων ανθρώπων για να γεμίσουν τις τσέπες τους φράγκα. Όμως καλό είναι να μην βάζουμε τους πάντες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι..

Κάνεις καλά που το ψάχνεις το θέμα, που ρωτάς και συζητάς τόσο σε αυτό το φόρουμ όσο και στο άλλο.

Αφού σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις τον πρώτο βαθμό μέσα στο Μάη, τώρα στα κοντά δηλαδή, σου προτείνω και πάλι να επικοινωνήσεις προσωπικά με τη δασκάλα που έχεις επιλέξει. 
Κουβέντιασε και μαζί της τους φόβους και τους προβληματισμούς σου σχετικά με τη διπολική διαταραχή και τους καθαρισμούς και βλέπεις πώς είσαι μετά και από αυτή τη συζήτηση..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

οπως σου ειπα λακρυ πηρα τον 1 βαθμο!
αυτος με ανεβασε!καλο ειναι αυτο?
ηταν πολυ ωραια εμπειρια!
αυτο που φοβαμαι τωρα ειναι μην αναιαιαιαιαιαιαιβωωωωωωωω ωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!
προς στιγμη ειμαι καλα!
κοιμαμαι καλα!
ψωνιζω μετρια!
εχω καλη ενεργεια!
κανω σχεδια!
πρεπει να φοβαμαι?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω να αντιμετωπισω την γιατρο μου και τον ψυχολογο μου που δεν βλεπουν με καλο ματι την ενασχοληση μου με το ρεικι και εναντιονονται και αυτο με ενοχλει!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μαρια χαιρομαι για το ευχαριστο κ ωραιο μηνυμα!! 

Μπραβο που πηρες τον πρωτο βαθμο!!

Ειναι καλο το οτι ανεβηκες!! Βεβαια προσεχε μην παραανεβεις κ μετα εχουμε αλλα ε ??

Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να φοβασαι, δεν κανεις κ κατι ανησυχητικο, εισαι ανεβασμενη στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια κ αυτο δεν ειναι κακο..

Αν βεβαια παρατηρησεις καποιες ενδειξεις ανησυχητικες για υπομανια (ξερεις να αναγνωριζεις τα προειδοποιητικα σημαδια φανταζομαι) , προσπαθησε να το ελεγξεις κ ενημερωσε το γιατρο σου!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

η γιατρος μου οταν της ειπα οτι μετα την μυηση αισθανθηκα εγω οπως και οι αλλες κοπελες θερμοτητα μεγαλη στα χερια και αυτη παραμενει στα χερια μου,με κοιταξε και μου ειπε οτι ειναι λογο ζεστης!
δεν μπορει να μου αμφησβητει κατι που το αισθανομαι!δεν γνωριζει τι ειναι ρεικι και οφειλει τουλαχιστον να μην μιλησει αν οχι να συμφωνησει!αν θελει να εχει αποψη να διαβασει και την επομενη να μου πει οτι θελει!
ο ψυχαναλυτης μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω ορια αφου η γιατρος μου ειπε να μην το κανω και γω το εκανα!
ηθελα να το κανω γιατι πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθησει του απαντησα και η γιατρος μου μου ειπε να μην το κανω μην γνωριζοντας καν τι ειναι το ρεικι του απαντησα!αν γνωριζε τι ειναι και μου το τεκμιριωνε θα ειχε ενα λογο!αλλα ετσι μην το κανεις ,χωρις να το γνωριζει!
και οι δυο δεν το γνωριζουν και ειναι εναντιων!γιατι?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Μαρια χαιρομαι για το ευχαριστο κ ωραιο μηνυμα!! 
> 
> Μπραβο που πηρες τον πρωτο βαθμο!!
> 
> Ειναι καλο το οτι ανεβηκες!! Βεβαια προσεχε μην παραανεβεις κ μετα εχουμε αλλα ε ??
> 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να φοβασαι, δεν κανεις κ κατι ανησυχητικο, εισαι ανεβασμενη στα φυσιολογικα πλαισια κ αυτο δεν ειναι κακο..
> 
> Αν βεβαια παρατηρησεις καποιες ενδειξεις ανησυχητικες για υπομανια (ξερεις να αναγνωριζεις τα προειδοποιητικα σημαδια φανταζομαι) , προσπαθησε να το ελεγξεις κ ενημερωσε το γιατρο σου!!


για πεστα μου!δεν εχω περασει υπομανια!μια μανια εχω ιστορικο!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> για πεστα μου!δεν εχω περασει υπομανια!μια μανια εχω ιστορικο!


σοβαρα τωρα δεν ξερεις τι ειναι ??? 

ρε συ η υπομανια ειναι μια πια ελαφρια κ "ελεγχομενη" οπως μ αρεσει να λεω εκδοχη της μανιας!! 

δλδ παλι κανεις εντονα πραγματα κ εχεις ευφορια κ ανεβασμενη διαθεση αλλα οχι σε τοσο παθολογικο βαθμο οπως στη μανια, δλδ δεν εισαι τοσο δυσλειτουργικο ατομο κ μοιαζει συνηθως να σου αρεσει... βεβαια αν το υπομανιακο δεν σταματησει εγκαιρως μπορει να εξελιχθει σε μανιακο επισοδιο κ τοτε γαμησε τα λολ!!

Μπες εδω http://www.mazi.org.gr/ ειναι ενα σαιτ για καταθλιψη κ διπολικη διαταραχη τα γραφει τα συμπτωματα πιο αναλυτικα !!!

----------


## peter84

υπάρχει κάποιος κ να έχει παρόμοιες εμπειριες ;

----------


## peter84

κάποιος π να έχει συνδυάσει ρεικι κ να είδες βελτίωση στη ψυχολογία του

----------

